# Princess 'heart' hot pink litterbox for my male cat! teehee



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I know, i know, marsh's probably cursing the ground i walk on  :lol: :lol: but i really loved this box when i saw it in a local store about a month ago, and i just said to myself: i have to have it! 

It's actually big and wide, i like the design and it's super-slick inside, which hopefully will make it last longer.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I have that for my cat! She is a girl though, so I do'nt think she will mind. My boy cat was black and I always thought that pink looked great on him. He had Barbie toys, pink bed and rhinestone collars.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Adrienne said:


> I have that for my cat! She is a girl though, so I do'nt think she will mind. My boy cat was black and I always thought that pink looked great on him. He had Barbie toys, pink bed and rhinestone collars.


That's what i thought too - it's going to look great against my all-white cat


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

The pink collar is fun. And the pink tub, I could deal with...but with that big HEART on top of it?! :lol: Poor, poor, Marsh...such the Mama's Boy. :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

lolakitty23 said:


> The pink collar is fun. And the pink tub, I could deal with...but with that big HEART on top of it?! :lol: Poor, poor, Marsh...such the Mama's Boy. :lol:


ahaha.. sooo true  You know, if they had other color choices, i'd picked pink anyway!  :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You girls sure know how to embarrass a guy!!


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Denzel's in the same boat. I'm sure he's embarrased that most of his toys are pink, I can't help it pink's my favourite colour. He does have blue bowls though, just to make him feel a bit better :wink:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

My girls's would love this!!! I am going to search for one of these in the UK

*pink is not a colour.....it's a state of mind*


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Stephie said:


> My girls's would love this!!! I am going to search for one of these in the UK
> 
> *pink is not a colour.....it's a state of mind*


if you have a store similar to PETCO in UK, that's where i purchased mine.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That is so cute!


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

I was searching for something else for my kitten and found the litter tray on this website by accident:

www.petsalley.com

They come different colours !


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Poor Marsh. It shows that boy cats are in "danger" if left with girl humans. .

edit: I don't mind the pink as much as that big heart on the back - it would make me avoid such a box even for my girl cat.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Vequi's Daddy said:


> Poor Marsh. It shows that boy cats are in "danger" if left with girl humans. .
> 
> edit: I don't mind the pink as much as that big heart on the back - it would make me avoid such a box even for my girl cat.


The heart is what made me love it. They have a green covered litter box w/ a heart cut out as the opening. I really loved that, but Elliott doesn't like covered boxes.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Adrienne said:


> Vequi's Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Marsh. It shows that boy cats are in "danger" if left with girl humans. .
> ...


I too loved this box, the heart and the big size made me love it


----------

